# MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Update 5)



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

Okay, finally!!! Here is the latest update,
Here is a link to the last one just in case you'd like to refer to it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=701084
In this update I tackle the rear housing. I had to modify it due to the huge size of the X5 projectors. I tried to place the projectors as far forward as I could without it looking stupid or hitting the front headlight lense. This way, I don't have to modify as much in the back.
First off, here is a pic of the rear housing where I cut in order to be able to fit the projector all the way back.








In order to make the proper shape for the rear housing I had to make a mold. I made the mold from that pink foam insulation you can buy at home depot or such. That stuff is really nice to work with. You can cut it easily and you can sand it easily to re-shape it. Also, it won't react with the epoxy resin. If you were to use regular white foam, I think it would react with the resin and it would shrible up, hence you would loose the shape you want. (At least I know it reacts with the car bodyfiller mix that way)
Here is a pic of the mold. (Forgive the size of the pictures to come. I am not sure why the heck they are so small but there is too many of them to fix so I am just going to live it







)








Here is a view of the mold glued to the inner part of the rear housing. This is before I started laying the fiberglass on.
















Okay, here is where I start to lay the fiberglass. This stuff was tough to work with initially because I had no experience with it. I had to lay a couple of layers, let them dry and then lay some more in order to get the shape right. The stupid thing would keep on lifting off the mold







I learned very quickly to use small pieces of cloth as opposed to the bigger size I was using.








Here is a pic of the inside of the housing. I reinforced the inside using the fiberglass to make sure this sucker doesn't move.








And here is the more or less finished product on the housing,








The next thing to modify was the lid. Since I had to reshape the opening at the back of the housing, I had to do the same for the lid.
Here is a pic of the way that I cut the lid to start modifying it,








On this next one I am laying the two pieces I am going to use from the lid on the modified housing. You can see clearly here what shape I have to give the lid. At this point I measured how far apart the two pieces needed to sit.








For me to be able to give the lid the proper shape, I made another mold. By the way, these are a one-time only molds since they need to be broken apart once I finish laying the fiberglass. The block you see on the top of the mold is to allow the bulb to gfit in there nicely.
























Now, I glued the two pieces of the lid I had cut earlier to my mold. 
















Once those dried onto the mold, I started to lay the fiberglass. First I cut small pieces of cloth with the proper shapes in order to fill the 'voids' between the two pieces of the lid. I did enough layers of this to make up for the thickness of the plastic from the lid. Once I had this done, I started to lay fiberglass over both the fiberglass underneath and the lid pieces to join everything nicely,
























I laid enough layers until I was comfortable with the thickness of the fiberglass. I overlayed on critical parts to join the bottom layers and make the whole unit one.
Once I was done with the outer shell of the lid, I cut away the foam mold until I got what you see on the next pic.








After that, I grabbed my dremel with the flexible shaft and a sand paper bit and sanded the remaining foam away. It came out really easy. I ended up with the following,








The next thing I did was to replicate the lip inside that hold the rubber seal. Sorry, I don't have any pictures of that.
When I finished the lid, I tested it together with the housing and after a little tweaking they fit really nicely! I was surprised myself as to how good it came out
















And after that I simply painted the parts with high heat flat black paint. 
















Lastly, here is a picture showing the inside of the modified housing. You can see how well the lid fits!








Now I have to attach the bezel onto the reflector, clean everything up and assemble my driver's side headlight. I'll post pics of the finished headlight once I am done with that.


----------



## German_Emotion (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

first!


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (2002_Jetta_GLI)*

daymn


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (02TurboGTI)*

HOLLY poop man that is incredible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## albertpfm (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

looks awesome! be patient and keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (albertpfm)*

holy excrement!








Love the fab skills!!
Good job mang, I'm learning quite a bit here.



[Modified by vwtoys, 10:45 PM 2-26-2003]


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (vwtoys)*

i'm kind of curious now... how does the rest of your car look?


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (02TurboGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors*

Thanks for the comments guys! (and gals!, times have changed







)
Wondering if anybody has any idea as to what I could use to seal the headlight? What I am looking for is something that will replace the original seal on the lid. Since I modified mine, the original seal will be too short to go all the way around the lid. I either need to get myself another one of those seals (called the dealer and the want to sell the seal with the cap. Too much money to pay for just the seal







)
So, can I use something else, or would anyone have a spare cap/seal laying around that they would like to sell to me?? 
Any help on that would be greatly appreciated!!!








TIA 
Mariano


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (02TurboGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'm kind of curious now... how does the rest of your car look?







[HR][/HR]​Well, my GTI is basically bone stock except its dropped 2"s and I got the new JETTA's 17s (long beach I think. You know, the five split spoke one.) on it.
This spring though I am going to be adding a kit to it. Nothing crazy. Very low key in fact. It will look a lot like a 337. Mind you I had the idea of doing this to it WAY before the 337 came out








My bug on the other hand I built from the ground up. It took me 2 years to complete and I drove it last summer for the first time. It was a blast!








Specially with the sunroof!
Here is a pic of it just before I finished it. In this pic it is still missing the wipers and a couple of other things.








When I go home I'll see if I can dig up some better pictures of it if anybody is interested.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Amazing work!!!!! Simply Amazing!! Can't wait to see Update 6 and Final update!

Nice Oval Window!!!! Do the Semaphores work? 
My brothers' and I had a 1956 we rebuilt. We put a 2.1 liter built motor in it. Went like a BAT!


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (eggroller)*

eggroller, That is one mean looking bug!!! I wish I had a 2.1! Mine has a 1776 in it. It goes nice but nothing like yours I am sure!!
My 55 is an N/A version so it came with the bullet signals. Unfortunately the guy that owned it before had welded the bullet signals and drilled a hole on the tops of the fenders to install the 58-63 style turn signals






















I bought it from him as a shell with all its parts in boxes, but it was too late for the bullets (which I never got from him). 
One of the things I am planning on doing to it this spring is to put the original bullet signals back on it. I love those things! Although I wish I had semaphores








From looking at yours it looks like an N/A spec as well. Do you still have it?
You got to love those bugs!!!


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Wow, I wish I could do all the fiberglass work you can do. Your project looks fantastic, it will turn out really good.
CC


----------



## bora99_2000 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (CorradoCody)*

you BOTH have some nice buggies.......nice.......very nice
oh yeah and awesome freakin work bugging55
u get a lot of praise but u deserve it and im sure u cant get enough


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*








































































































































































































































































































































































Hope this tells you what I think!!!! Unbeleivable!!!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

You are F-ING INSANE. You have so much skill and craftsmanship. I can't wait to see them in the car!


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (user name unknown)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very very cool


----------



## sjaswal (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

you might want to try to make one:
just a suggestion - don't know if it will work.
get some automotive grade silicone sealant (good flexible poop)
trace outline on wax paper
lay a nice even bead on paper 
let dry
try out see how well it works


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (sjaswal)*

Hey sjaswal, thanks for the input! I'll give that a try. What kind of silicone should I use? u mentioned something about automotive...


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (CorradoCody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow, I wish I could do all the fiberglass work you can do. Your project looks fantastic, it will turn out really good.
CC[HR][/HR]​Hey, I had never worked with fiberglass until now!!! This stuff is easy once you get used to it! I had a pretty hard time with the housing, but I learned a lot while doing it. 
The lid was a piece of cake by comparison. Just give it a try and see. Its really easy. And use that pink foam stuff for molding if you are only going to make one piece.
If you need to make many, you might want to make a permanent mold of some sort. I have never done that but one of these days...
BTW, thanks to everyone for the awesome comments!!!






















Glad everybody likes it and people are learning something! I am learning as well. I never really done this either


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Did you scan these pictures? When you scan an image, the software should give you an option as to what size you want. Also, you may want to use another, more versatile format. Like .png or .jpg instead of .bmp. I tried to resize them and clean them up, but no luck.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Kick-ass!
will you have clearance when you install the light?








HOLY S-


----------



## sjaswal (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

I use permatex brand of sealants for vehicles work
try the permatex blue or black if available
or just get some kitchen and bath stuff from the harware store
The smaller tubes will probably be easier to work with (laying a bead)


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (sjaswal)*

This is some amazing work.....


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Clean97GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Did you scan these pictures? When you scan an image, the software should give you an option as to what size you want. Also, you may want to use another, more versatile format. Like .png or .jpg instead of .bmp. I tried to resize them and clean them up, but no luck. [HR][/HR]​No, actually they are digital pics. I think I might have screwed something up between the resolution I chose on the camera and the paint program cutting I did. I deleted the originals. Next time I will pay more attention to what I am doing








Thanks for trying to fix them! They are kind of annoying! 
16vpowers, I will have very little room to work with in behind the headlight. I heard that the MK3s have TONS of space







I will squeeze them in there somehow!


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (sjaswal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I use permatex brand of sealants for vehicles work
try the permatex blue or black if available
or just get some kitchen and bath stuff from the harware store
The smaller tubes will probably be easier to work with (laying a bead)
Okay, thanks, I'll look into it. Hopefully thar automotive stuff is not expensive. Otherwise, I'll just buy the regular stuff.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Very impressive work...can I ask why you went with such big projectors, instead of something smaller that would have been easier to fit? Was it for a reason, or simply because you could get them? I am looking forward to see the next installment.....

Sean


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Very impressive work...can I ask why you went with such big projectors, instead of something smaller that would have been easier to fit? Was it for a reason, or simply because you could get them? I am looking forward to see the next installment.....

Sean[HR][/HR]​Sean, 
To tell you the thruth I kind of bought the projectors blindly







I knew that they were one of the biggest in the market but I didn't realize how big until I had them in my hand and beside the headlight housings








Its okay though. I am kind of glad it went that way because In the end its not the lense size that is the problem but the reflector size. It seems from talking to people and from looking at pictures that pretty much all of the projectors out there are pretty big in the back end anyhow. I like the size of the big lense though (since it is bigger than the fog light







)
I saw the original Golf/Jetta HID projectors on for sale on ebay and those things are tiny!!!! But they also have a small lense. 
So, I figure since I already had a set I may as well stick 'em in there and have the advantage of the big lense.
Here are some pics (sort of a mini update) of the finished driver's side headlight!
















































What do you guys think? I applied the stongard film on it as well. I am not sure if you can see it (hopefully no







)


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

that's f#$^king beautiful. 








might wanna clear the polished bezel so it won't pit/corrode.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (vwtoys)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that's f#$^king beautiful. 








might wanna clear the polished bezel so it won't pit/corrode.[HR][/HR]​Thanks vwtoys!
I thought about clearing the bezel. I don't know if its just me but I've never had good luck with clearing aluminum







It always ends up looking crap for me!
I used car wax instead on it and hopefully that will keep it nice. If not, I might have to open it up later (hopefully not too soon







) to clear it later or re-apply the wax. 
Is there anything else besides waxing/clearing that can be done that will last a long time? 
Maybe the clears that I was using were crappy?!?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Hey Mariano!! How about getting the bezels clear coated? Maybe that coating will keep it in good shape??


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Mariano!! How about getting the bezels clear coated? Maybe that coating will keep it in good shape??[HR][/HR]​How about a shot of them on and in the car







Me want to see beam pattern


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (98silverGTIVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How about a shot of them on and in the car







Me want to see beam pattern














[HR][/HR]​That won't happen for a little while. I started to work on the passenger's side headlight. I am working on the housing right now and I still have to polish the bezel and mod the lid. It might still be another week or so before I can have both lights finished








Then I have to put them on the car but I have to modify (very minor though) some stuff on the car as well. 
Believe me, there in no one here that wants to see these things on the car more than me








I am going to have to get some help on aligining these guys up once they are on the car.
I think I saw a thread on that very topic on here. If you happen to read this, could you please post the thread on here






















TIA
Hey Gianluca, I have to find a nice clear. Maybe one of those body shop paint clears or something. Come think of it, I might have some PPG clear at home! I'll have to check it out. In the meantime I waxed the bezels with car wax hoping that that will keep it nice.
Do you guys think that the wax alone will keep it from tarnishing/oxidizing?



[Modified by Bugging55, 5:36 PM 3-4-2003]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (98silverGTIVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Mariano!! How about getting the bezels clear coated? Maybe that coating will keep it in good shape??
How about a shot of them on and in the car







Me want to see beam pattern














[HR][/HR]​Yeah...me too!!!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you guys think that the wax alone will keep it from tarnishing/oxidizing?[HR][/HR]​should be ok ....It won't be exposed to the elements so I doubt you'll have a problem.........
Amazing work btw!
Kick-ass


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (16vPowers)*

you'd better get some headlight impact saver sheets/covers for those. I'd hate to see ding marks from rock on those puppies~


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (02TurboGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you'd better get some headlight impact saver sheets/covers for those. I'd hate to see ding marks from rock on those puppies~[HR][/HR]​Good! That means you guys can't see them







I got Stongard on them. That stuff is like 1/16 thick if not a little more!
The lenses on these headlights are almost brand new! On the headlights on the carthey are not so good. I thought I'd apply this stuff before I even put the lights on the car!


----------



## dhype55 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

wow wow wow
Those are so hot, great job, end result is so worth the effort!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Is there anything else besides waxing/clearing that can be done that will last a long time? 
Maybe the clears that I was using were crappy?!?[HR][/HR]​i think Por15 sells a polished wheel clearcoat. might wanna give that a try?
GLISTEN PC
http://www.por15.com/clearcoat.html
hth


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*


----------



## Nik S. (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Grabbit)*

Awesome job on those housings! That's some dedication. Now PLEASE hurry up and take some pics with these things installed and on! I'm anxious to see how great they look







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Nik S.)*

Thanks guys!
vwtoys, I'll look into that POR-15 stuff. I used POR-15 to pain the whole floor pan on my bug inside and out and the whole underneath of the chassis. I love that stuff!
I am working on the second light now and I am hoping to have it done within a week. Then its just a matter of installing the things on the car and aimming them. So I probably won't have any pics for a couple of weeks still








I wan't to see what these things are going to look like on the car as well


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Just a bump so I can keep my eyes on this thread!!!
Looks real good man. Glad it's all coming together for you!
Later,


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

Incredible work.. mad props to you! Looks like your gonna have to cut the drivers side battery box to make those fit. And passenger side windshield washer fluid resevoir might need to be pushed back.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Jettaway)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Incredible work.. mad props to you! Looks like your gonna have to cut the drivers side battery box to make those fit. And passenger side windshield washer fluid resevoir might need to be pushed back. [HR][/HR]​You are 100% correct! Those Damn MK4s don't have too much room left over in the engine compartment. That stuff will be "published" on the next update! *somehow* I WILL squeeze these guys in there








Welcome back nater! How was the wedding/honeymoon?!? Good I take it


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

When are the new updates coming out? I want to see the beam patter


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Welcome back nater! How was the wedding/honeymoon?!? Good I take it







[HR][/HR]​Wedding: Awesome!
Honeymoon: Even better!!!!!
Thanks for asking.
See you at the next update!!!!!

Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (98silverGTIVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When are the new updates coming out? I want to see the beam patter







[HR][/HR]​Not sure yet. Probably and hopefully within a couple of weeks! I just bought a set of coilovers and these weekend promises to be a nice and warm one so I'll be putting those in if they get here on time. After that its headlights all the way!


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Here is a mini-update








I didn't feel like starting anotherone plus there isn't that many pictures in this one anyways...
I finished both headlights now and they are ready to install!!!
But before I show you pictures of them, here is a picture of the inside of one of the lids.








Notice the inner lip that sorrounds the seal. I made this using fiberglass. Also, there is a little shiny thingie there inside the deep pocket. That is the vent that I saved when I cut it from its original position.
Here is another picture of the lid from the front showing the 'transplanted' vent. 








This vent should cover this side of the light. It is very close to its original position so it should work nicely.
Okay, here are the pics of both finished lights side by side!
















Here is the backs of them...
















Well, there you have it so far! Next update I will show the install of the lights and hopefully some beam patterns








Don't know exactly when thats going to be but soon!!!!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Nice work! 
Can you mount the ballest under the lamp???
Damn..........your good......really good














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (16vPowers)*

As usual.....excellent work!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As usual.....excellent work!!







[HR][/HR]​Agreed!
And thanks for the other pics, Mariano!!!!
Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (16vPowers)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nice work! 
Can you mount the ballest under the lamp???
Damn..........your good......really good














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Thanks!!!
I got the ballasts mounted in the engine compartment. One of them is beside the battery inside the battery protective cover and the other one is beside the wahser fluid bottle. 
I think I want to install them elsewhere though. Maybe in the fenders because I think it isn't good for them to work in a place where there is a heat source. My only concern here is that if I get into a collision (even I minor one) and I place them in the fenders, then they will be toast!
Anyone know what is another good location for them?


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As usual.....excellent work!!








Agreed!
And thanks for the other pics, Mariano!!!!
Later,[HR][/HR]​Thanks guys!
No problem Nater, hope they help...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think I want to install them elsewhere though. Maybe in the fenders because I think it isn't good for them to work in a place where there is a heat source. My only concern here is that if I get into a collision (even I minor one) and I place them in the fenders, then they will be toast!
Anyone know what is another good location for them?[HR][/HR]​Funny you ask that question. I toyed with mounting mine in my fenders but they still get wet (well, damp at least) there. 
My car is set up just a tad different than yours (my late model mk3 over your early mk4) but my drivers side ballast is where yours is...actually, mine is sandwiched b/w the power steering (I think) filler and the battery protective cover.
I opted to leave mine outside of the cover to allow for a bit more ventilation.
I have never had a failed ballast on that side. I have had two failed ballasts but they were wiring-related issues on the other side.
So, so far heat is not causing me any concerns over there. I'm more worried about moisture than heat at this point.
Later,


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

I dont know if this has already been asked but how do you adjust the aim? Does it use the OEM adjustment?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Jettaway)*

I heard that putting the ballast near-directly on the battery is not good for it. Maybe try mounting it somewhere outside the cover. I have mine on the fender on the drivers side and have had no problems so far.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Jettaway)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dont know if this has already been asked but how do you adjust the aim? Does it use the OEM adjustment?[HR][/HR]​Yeap, I am going to use the OEM adjustment for aiming the headlights. The only thing I don't like about the OEM adjustment is that it does not allow you to adjust left/right. It only adjusts up/down. It should be okay though because I used the original molding surface to place my 'bezel' and the should be properly set for left/right.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I heard that putting the ballast near-directly on the battery is not good for it. Maybe try mounting it somewhere outside the cover. I have mine on the fender on the drivers side and have had no problems so far.[HR][/HR]​I mounted my ballasts inside those little boxes you can buy at RadioShack for electronic projects. The one on the driver's side is mounted right next to the battery but is is covered by this box. Do you know why it is not a good idea to have the ballast mounted near the battery? Does it have to do with danger from acid or something?
I'll take some pictures of the ballast today since I am going to install my lights. I guess now would be the best time to move them since I'll have the lights off!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

I think it said this in the autolamps install instructions. All I can think of is that it has to do with the ammount of electricity running through the ballast and being contained inside the battery itself. If it's mounted next to the battery it should be fine, just not secured to the battery itself.


----------



## voiddweller (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Bugging55,
Hi! Would you be interested in selling a mounting kit that only includes the aluminum bezels and mounting posts?
Thanks!
- VD


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (voiddweller)*

Sent you IM


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

I will most likely be posting another update tonight! I am not sure that I am going to include beam pattern pictures though because I want to make sure that it is aligned properly. 
I have to find a nice wall somewhere. Maybe some school over the weekend!


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Great write-up and pictures.
If you want you can cover your mold with foil or plastic wrap so that it will release easier. (I use WD 40 but I'm old and fearless).
Make sure that you scuff the housing that you are bonding with or the resin will peel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (I3oxrocket)*

Hey those are good tips! I tried the one with the wrap for the first mold and it came off nicely but then I gave up








Hey, does WD40 work well? Would it not prevent the first few layers from sticking to the mold? The problem I founf was that it was hard to keep the fiberglass to retain the shape of the mold. When I stopped using the wrap it worked a little better (that and I started usign smaller pieces of cloth). I kind of like this fiberglass stuff. Do you do a lot of that work? I wouldn't mind getting some tips on mold making


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Somebody sent me an IM about trippe rounds and projectors and such. I accidentally closed the window without repplying and now I can't get it back








The sign-in name was something like VR6GTI or something along those lines. Can you IM me again? Sorry about that


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Yo dude,
Go to your "My Profile" screen (icon at the top of this page) and select the following:
"Instant Message History"
It will show all the IM's you've received in the past 10 days or so...
Check it out. 
Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yo dude,
Go to your "My Profile" screen (icon at the top of this page) and select the following:
"Instant Message History"
It will show all the IM's you've received in the past 10 days or so...
Check it out. 
Later,[HR][/HR]​Thanks nater! Didnt know about that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jenkins (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

good stuff. may I know how much it cost to get hold of the fibre raw material ? Need to do some modding myself too








anyway,







for the innovative.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Jenkins)*

quote:[HR][/HR]good stuff. may I know how much it cost to get hold of the fibre raw material ? Need to do some modding myself too








anyway,







for the innovative.[HR][/HR]​Fiberglass material was cheap! The cloth was $4.00 US for one swaure yard and the resin (which is epoxy) was $40 US for 1.5 qrts. The stuff I bought (resin) is really nice. Is what they use for aircraft building and is good for 190 degrees F. Also when you ae working this stuff barely smells! 
The name is MGS L335 Laminating Resin. MGS stands for Martin G. Scheufler. Its really nice stuff.
One square yard of cloth and about half of 1.5 qrts of resin was enough to do both my headlights. I made the shells pretty thick too.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Any updates?


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Pap337)*

Well, I was hoping to post an update soon but the stupid USB-port card on my computer quit







I've had the lights on the car for the last couple of weeks but I have to fine tune them still. I found that the two beams are too close together so I have to take off the lights and play with the mounting nuts for the projectors to spread the beams apart a little. 
As soon as I have something, I will post!


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Paolo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Bugging55, you should have a Mini G2G at a Tim hortons or something, I would come by to check out your lights. They look sick, I gotta see them.[HR][/HR]​Sure! I am working on them 'as we speak'. I am 'spreading' the beam apart. Let me know when you got some time and will hook up at a Tim Hortons.


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

I want new updates


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (98silverGTIVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I want new updates














[HR][/HR]​LOL! SOON!!!! I haven't had time







Plus I just picked ap a puppy for my GF! It a little miniature schnauzer. Cute little thing!


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I want new updates















LOL! SOON!!!! I haven't had time







Plus I just picked ap a puppy for my GF! It a little miniature schnauzer. Cute little thing! [HR][/HR]​Buggin your killing me man LOL i want pics pics and more pics.







oh and a beam pattern shot if you dont mind














.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (98silverGTIVR6)*

Ok, I'll see if I can arrange something tonight. But I want my car to be clean for the pics and its dirty and the skies are grey


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Okay, the new update is up!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=783013


----------

